# I walked away



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I went back twice, but I still walked away. The Christmas/winter flannel at Walmart was .86cents/yard!!! It was decent flannel, it really felt like flannel and had some weight to it. There was 4 I liked, 2 different prints in 2 different color schemes. If there would have been more of the trees that I got to make house pants, I might not have walked away. It's scary to think I almost blew my New years resolution 26 hours into the new year! NO NEW FABRIC unless I need it to finish a project on hand!!!!!!
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations on that much will power.

I need to make things before buying more, too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I, too, have had to swear off buying fabric. In December I did buy some wool for making myself a cloak. Have to get to that. So much fabric, so little time.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Been working on sorting 4 tubs of fabric today. I need to make that resolution as well...no more fabric unless it is absolutely needed.Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, I'm in the same boat. But if it had been decent cotton at 86 cents.... well, let's just say my resolve may have gotten wobbly.

Good for you, Horsemom


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Yep, I'm with you. I have so much fabric that I really don't have room to store all of it. This is my year to use it up and I'm trying to use the oldest stuff first for quilts for kids and grandkids. It's just so hard to stay with it. Even now, I'm thinking about some fabric I saw on sale and it's calling my name ....


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Hahaha! I went back after work tonight and it was all gone :'( It wasn't ment to be. I got to thinking the sleigh ride flannel would have made a cute back for the snowflake swap blocks from 2004-ish? Im pretty sure I bought borders and backing fabric for it already. Memory is a bit foggy though, lol
Heidi


----------

